# Home Theater 5.1 Speaker set selection



## arhontis (Apr 3, 2011)

*Speaker Advice:Home Theater 5.1 Speaker set?*

Hello all,

I have a living room 6x4 meters and I want to build a home cinema.

My budget is low and I have researched some speaker sets (5.1) that I would like your opinion of:

1) Klipsch HD Theater 300 (HDT 300) Home Theater System

2) Infinity Primus HCS

3) Infinity BETA HCS

4) JBL SCS 200.5

I am planning to purchase an amplifier: 

Yamaha RX-V367

with HDMI 4 in/1 out but I might get a newer one that has more audio codecs support (I want to stay low on cost, maintaining the 3D ready and 5.1 support, in addition with more than 2 HDMI in.)

My knowledge about audio is very limited, so be patient with me... 

Thank you in advance for any help/direction you can give me...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Do you have the ability to listen to each speaker set? If so, choose the one that sounds best to you. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would choose the Primus out of the ones listed. I would also check out Audiogon for used and demo speakers.
Also, DMC-Electronics.Com has some great deals on PSB Speakers which are fantastic speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

hi. for starters, I know it is tempting to try to get a full 5.1 set and 'jump right into it'. It is human nature to want what we don't already have - and surround channels are a different effect we're not intimately familiar with at first.

I think some quality surrounds can add a true sense of immersion to any setup. However when you watch a movie, is immersion the first thing your speakers are there for?

I would say first and foremost you want speech clarity and intelligibility, without sacrificing the lower registers of the male voice. Many center channels out there are guilty of shouty vocals for the sake of intelligibility because their design is fundamentally flawed. The end result is that movies are subconciously just not as relaxing an experience. 

Then comes dynamic range. In order to reproduce the powerful moving soundtracks, gut-wrenching special effects in a way that immerses you, it's not about the location of where the sound is comming from, but rather your speakers' ability to do it justice and make it believable at your seating positions in your room. Much of the impact of what we hear exists not in the subwoofer or surrounds but in the main front speakers. the blend between speakers and subs is a vital one 

Then you need a genuinely powerful sub which will transparently reproduce a signal with precision, slam, depth, and yet never give away its location or 'sound loud and obnoxious'. Action movies most benefit from a good sub or three - moreso than surround channels. Other genres don't use anything besides the front channels - at all. Most music is a stereo mix.

So to answer your question, I would probably choose the Infinity Primus speakers out of what you mentioned.

But my real advice is to start with a good pair of stereo fronts such as the Behringer 2031Ps

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=248-6042

and a quality sub such as this one:

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/reviews/549694429/#Reviews

which is well market down from its MSRP because it is discontinued.

As for a receiver, I would say to steer clear from the most entry level ones (below $500) as they tend to have lacking amp and pre-amp out sections. An MSRP around 800-1000 USD usually gets you a good receiver. I would not hesitate to get an older generation receiver with HDMI 1.3 if it means saving money - good 3D blu ray players have dual HDMI outputs to separate audio and video streams for this purpose. My choice would probably be:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html

Which is a refurb, a generation old; yet a great receiver plain and simple at a great cost.

If you start with a great 2.1 system you won't. likely regret it. Your system will make using it a pleasure. With a surround receiver you will be future ready for 3.1 or 5.2 or 7.4!


----------

